# Why some pigeons are bully's?



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

About a month ago a tossed out my homers for a 25 mile toss, one of my male homers came back with a busted eye very swollen, by now the swelling has gone down and it seams like he lost one of his eyes, he is a big strong very good older bird but what I see now is that when I'm feeding my birds the other males chases him and really atack him every hard mostly where his bad eye is he fights back and stands his ground but they just pick on him only don't know why some male homers are such bullies.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I know. I hate that about males. Think it's an instinctual thing and if a bird is ill or injured they try to drive him out. Chickens are even worse. Even the hens. They often kill other injured hens.
Hopefully when it heals up they will leave him alone. If it is only a few of the other birds picking on him, I'd lock them up for a while. If not, you may need to separate him for a while till it heals up.


----------



## jak2002003 (Jan 10, 2012)

*bullies*



Jay3 said:


> I know. I hate that about males. Think it's an instinctual thing and if a bird is ill or injured they try to drive him out. Chickens are even worse. Even the hens. They often kill other injured hens.
> Hopefully when it heals up they will leave him alone. If it is only a few of the other birds picking on him, I'd lock them up for a while. If not, you may need to separate him for a while till it heals up.


Seems the same with human males too.

I would separate him until his wound is healed over, otherwise the pecking from other birds with hinder the healing process... and may cause infection.


----------

